# Dodge ram



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a dodge ram pick up truck!? Do you like it?


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Does anyone have a dodge ram pick up truck!? Do you like it?


 I have 2. Love them. Got a 08 and a 13. My first dodge was a 96 model and I ran its di*k into the dirt! Rugged as hell. Been sold ever since.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> I have 2. Love them. Got a 08 and a 13. My first dodge was a 96 model and I ran its di*k into the dirt! Rugged as hell. Been sold ever since.


I'm thinking of buying a 2014
What model is your 13? Engine?


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a 2014 What model is your 13? Engine?


 1500 quad cab. 5.7 liter Hemi engine. Barely got 12k on her so far. My 08 only has a 4.7 liter v8...HUGE difference in the hemi.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> 1500 quad cab. 5.7 liter Hemi engine. Barely got 12k on her so far. My 08 only has a 4.7 liter v8...HUGE difference in the hemi.


Yeah I was looking at that exact model today!! 
The back seats if you lift them up, is the storage enough for tools and some material you don't want to leave in the bed?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an '07. My next one will be a Dodge with the Hemi.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ptturner91 said:


> Yeah I was looking at that exact model today!! The back seats if you lift them up, is the storage enough for tools and some material you don't want to leave in the bed?


 Yes sir..you can even get the one with the storage areas on the outer sides of the bed.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chadillac80 said:


> Yes sir..you can even get the one with the storage areas on the sides of the bed.


I saw that!
Thank you so much! Everyone keeps telling me ford I went to the dealership and the ram was 10000 less then the same f150 and the ram has a bigger engine and looks better


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

'09 "short" quad, short box, 4X4, 5.7L Hemi, 3.92 gears. Out pulls the '05 3/4T 6.0 Chevy I traded, plus WAY better economy during summer months. 4WD kills the economy in winter, but even at that my fiance is driving it now and getting 13ish (mpg) in town with warm ups and 4WD, best I have ever had out of a full size in our area and conditions. I am a Chevy guy all the way... Untill this truck.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Look used, don't get suckered into the new car smell and pay 10-20k more than you should. 

I have a 1992 Dodge D150 with the 318 V8. Love the thing. JUst keeps on going.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Still have 2001 dodge ram 2500 extended cab with 5.9 cummins diesel. When I wear this one out I think I will look for a 2020 or so. Lol


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

2007 2500 quad cab short bed last of the 5.9 Cummins. Only Regret is not getting a long bed. I will get a new one when the doors fall off.

Dodge Issues:
Front End Death Wobble, Was into mine 3 times until replaced with the heavy duty replacement option. I think new ones have this fixed
Drivers Seat foam failing at 75000 miles, amazon and replaced it, the steel on the seat cuts it up.
Not having the funds at this time to buy the banks system I am drooling over.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> 2007 2500 quad cab short bed last of the 5.9 Cummins. Only Regret is not getting a long bed. I will get a new one when the doors fall off. Dodge Issues: Front End Death Wobble, Was into mine 3 times until replaced with the heavy duty replacement option. I think new ones have this fixed Drivers Seat foam failing at 75000 miles, amazon and replaced it, the steel on the seat cuts it up. Not having the funds at this time to buy the banks system I am drooling over.


 I put the front steering box stabilizer on and upgraded the track bar to the new style drives like a caddy now. I also have a 120 horse chip makes a lot of difference. The only thing I wish I had not let my boy talk me into is the 4 in exhaust and 8 in tip. It helped with fuel mileage but on a summer evening in the bottoms you can hear me coming for miles.


----------

